
OpenSilver, open-source reimplementation of Silverlight via WebAssembly - pjmlp
https://opensilver.net/
======
brudgers
comments from four months ago,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22527481](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22527481)

